# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Best Beach Front Hotels under $200

## Peter NJ

http://www.islands.com/gallery/best-...s?src=facebook

----------


## MIke R

good list...I have been to three of them....

I think you re mostly playing to an empty audience in this cyber neighborhood though.....:p

----------


## NHDiane

I enjoyed reading this - Jamaica is off our radar as is Mexico...  Only made it to one of these but I like the looks of several and may have to give them a look-see.

----------


## Goooner

I agree with Mexico and Jamaica being off the list for being dangerous, and Aruba is off the list for being sort of an ugly flat island.  If interesting thing about the list is that most of them are as difficult to get to as St. Barth -- Bonaire and Nevis.   Has anybody been to Puerto Rico?  Is that worth considering?

----------


## JoshA

> http://www.islands.com/gallery/best-...s?src=facebook



tmc;dr

----------


## MIke R

> Has anybody been to Puerto Rico?  Is that worth considering?




back whe I was younger and surfing I would go to Rincon for the surfing as most east coast surfers do...very wild and untamed and I loved the place......also spent a fair amount of nights in San Juan  the night before when I was taking my Mom on her annual birthday cruise....there are some things I really liked about San Juan and  some things I didn't..but overall not  a bad place...we always stayed at Marriot Stella Maris because it was on the beach and had a great tiki bar


and yes sadly Mexico and Jamaica are off my list but I ve had some great trips to both many years ago...loved Negril....loved Isle De Mujeres

----------


## Goooner

Shame about Jamaica and Mexico.  We went to Jamaica for our honeymoon. It was "resort jail." You were perfectly fine as long as you stayed on the resort.  We had a great honeymoon, but we've got no desire to go back.

We went to a place south of Cancun and had a great time a few years ago.  Crime is too much of a problem, along with corrupt police. A few years later I had to go to Mexico City on business.  I've made a living of having no fear but I spent the three days there afraid of just about everything.  Had to hire local counsel since there were rumors that if you were doing any sort of legal work there without hiring locals, you would get arrested.  Security was so tight where we did the deposition that we had to be fingerprinted before entering.  The water was of course undrinkable.  Went for lunch with local counsel the second day and police started talking to my local counsel as we were leaving.  The must have given the right answers, and we were left alone.  They never did tell me what the conversation was about.  Never again. I'm not paid enough for that sort of stuff.

----------


## MIke R

of all my pirate stories i have to tell..the most requested one is the one where  the company I worked for got contracted out to  go to Salina Cruz  via Oaxaca ( with a few party days in Acapulco first ) to repossess an oilfield supply boat, so they sent me and an engineer to go do it....and driving in a van with bald tires and  the driver trippin on mushrooms ( Oaxaca is the magic mushroom capital of the world ) in a wild tropical storm through the Sierra Madres to Salina Cruz....

its a three bottle all night story.....LOL

but I loved Mexico before it became..well...Mexico..my wife too spent a lot of time in La Paz doing her graduate work studying Grey Whales and she loved it as well...when Ii was living in Houston, Aero De Mexico had a 99 buck RT  weekend special to  almost any city in Mexico and Belieze  and   a dollar got about a million pesos so we took full advantage of that at the time..

and Negril  Jamaica was also a very cool  ( and cheap ) place to hang out  as well back in the day.....cab rides were...uhmmmm... very interesting in a Cheech and Chong kind of way

----------

